# Tim Duggan's new kit



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I am digging the new US Pro champ kit. Best I have seen since big george in 2009. What say the crowd here?


----------



## wiz525 (Dec 31, 2007)

I like it a lot. Really like how it stands out from the rest of the team, yet keeps the same design.

on a side note, is Liquigas the only team where everyone wears the same shoes?


----------



## enzo24 (Jul 8, 2012)

Nice. The previous one definitely didn't work, but I really like this one.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

wiz525 said:


> on a side note, is Liquigas the only team where everyone wears the same shoes?


Basso must get paid extra for every team mate that he gets to wear them!


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Too much Stars and Stripes for me. Kind of like the Yellow Jersey in the TdF. I understand the jersey, but yellow shorts, bike, helmet, glasses, etc...is a bit over the top for me.


----------



## gamara (May 20, 2002)

Wonder how its going to look in Team SpiderTech kit?


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

that one looks a lot better than their first version.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Hope there are more stripes than those we see. But it does indeed look good, better than Sagan's Slovakian champ kit.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

really not impressed with it at all.

the standard LiquiGas kit is much cooler...


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Meh. Much better than before, but I want more stars, more stripes. As it is, this could almost be the French Champion's kit.


----------



## champamoore (Jul 30, 2012)

wiz525 said:


> on a side note, is Liquigas the only team where everyone wears the same shoes?


They don't, as Peter Sagan has his own model (already!) which is different from the rest of the team's. Altho probably at least a few of them are also wearing his model.

Back to the thread's original query, I think it is a bit over the top (then again, most pro kit is). I like a more understated look.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

champamoore said:


> They don't, as Peter Sagan has his own model (already!) which is different from the rest of the team's. Altho probably at least a few of them are also wearing his model.
> 
> Back to the thread's original query, I think it is a bit over the top (then again, most pro kit is). I like a more understated look.


Matt Bushce went with the understated look at Radio Shack. You couldn't tell he was the US national champion from a distance. Just another RS rider in a group. I like when you can tell who is wearing the stars and stripes.


----------



## champamoore (Jul 30, 2012)

spookyload said:


> Matt Bushce went with the understated look at Radio Shack. You couldn't tell he was the US national champion from a distance. Just another RS rider in a group. I like when you can tell who is wearing the stars and stripes.


In that case, it was poorly executed understatement. In this one poorly executed overstatement. But it _is_ the pro peloton, so I don't know why I would expect quality design outside a few isolated cases.


----------



## champamoore (Jul 30, 2012)

spookyload said:


> Matt Bushce went with the understated look at Radio Shack. You couldn't tell he was the US national champion from a distance. Just another RS rider in a group. I like when you can tell who is wearing the stars and stripes.


In that case, it was poorly executed understatement. In this one, poorly executed _over_statement. But we all have our tastes, I suppose. I remember not so long ago someone on this board arguing that McDonald's is so successful because of quality food! :lol:

Why I hope to see much good graphic design in the pro peloton, I don't know! It definitely is the exception to the rule. But, BOY! You sure can read those logos from miles away.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

spookyload said:


> Matt Bushce went with the understated look at Radio Shack.


Not by choice I bet. The other national champion jerseys on Radio Shack were pathetic as well. They trivialised what may have been some rider's major victory.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

champamoore said:


> Why I hope to see much good graphic design in the pro peloton, I don't know!


Repped! 
Most ProTour jerseys are undecipherable...why? Maybe the designs look good on a screen or a sheet of paper and are not modelled on a real person before being decided on.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

I like it.


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

Now that's better. Its more lively.


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

So is it a LiquiGas thing not to wear gloves?


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

pulser955 said:


> So is it a LiquiGas thing not to wear gloves?


That's more of a rider's preference than team's.


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

vismitananda said:


> That's more of a rider's preference than team's.


I know I just found it strange that no one in the Pic is wearing any.


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

Yeah, kind of strange. This riding pictorial wants to showcase how cool is Duggan's new National Kit.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

one of the best US nat champ kits I've seen


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

atpjunkie said:


> one of the best US nat champ kits I've seen


Well, I think Big G's kit was a lot nicer than this. IMHO ^_^


----------



## Juzzy004 (Mar 8, 2012)

Anyone that incorporates florescent colours into a kit should be severely beaten about the head with a rolling pin! Lampre's designer/s have also been smoking too much weed!


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

That's a very un-European thing to say.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

vismitananda said:


> Well, I think Big G's kit was a lot nicer than this. IMHO ^_^


Classiest of US national champs right here.


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

foto said:


> Classiest of US national champs right here.



Well, of course Cipo has the greatest jerseys of all time. But we should stick to the "US National Champ Kit"


----------



## champamoore (Jul 30, 2012)

*The Real best US Champ's kit isn't on the road*

As much hell as Rapha catch for virtually everything (except by those who own their wares), their US Mens Elite and U23 National Cyclocross kit *is* the _best_ USA related kit I have ever seen. But unlike many here, I do appreciate understated *style*.








(Not to mention Evel Knievel references. ;]


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Juzzy004 said:


> Anyone that incorporates florescent colours into a kit should be severely beaten about the head with a rolling pin! Lampre's designer/s have also been smoking too much weed!


That deserves bad rep.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

While I like the look and integration with the Liquigas kit, I think it'd also get lost amongst a group of Lotto riders.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

I like the new kit - looks great!


----------



## lego2304 (Oct 19, 2012)

Nice. Anyone know if you can get a real Liquigas Slovakia National Champion jersey (Peter Sagan), besides the China knock-offs?


----------



## champamoore (Jul 30, 2012)

lego2304 said:


> Nice. Anyone know if you can get a real Liquigas Slovakia National Champion jersey (Peter Sagan), besides the China knock-offs?


By signing with the Liquigas team, and winning the Slovakian national title, perhaps?
;]


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

champamoore said:


> By signing with the Liquigas team, and winning the Slovakian national title, perhaps?
> ;]


+1

Various national/world/whatever champion kits should only be worn by the appropriate champions... Actually, I feel the same about regular team kits.


----------



## lego2304 (Oct 19, 2012)

champamoore said:


> By signing with the Liquigas team, and winning the Slovakian national title, perhaps?
> ;]


True that! I figured since my ancestors are from Slovakia it wouldn't be too unbelievable that I am the Slovakia champ and ride for Liquigas! LOL


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

lego2304 said:


> Nice. Anyone know if you can get a real Liquigas Slovakia National Champion jersey (Peter Sagan), besides the China knock-offs?


Ask him for one - he probably has extras! :thumbsup:


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Dan Gerous said:


> +1
> 
> Various national/world/whatever champion kits should only be worn by the appropriate champions... Actually, I feel the same about regular team kits.


Ah yes...Rule #16

Velominati › The Rules

People shouldn't wear football jerseys unless they play or baseball caps unless they are on the team yada-yada-yada. If everybody followed this rule, the sporting merchadise business would take a nose-dive.

Poster likes Sagan (what's not to like?) and is of Slovakian heritage and wants to wave the flag a bit - that's cool with me.

I respectfully disagree - wear what you like - if it encourages you to go out and ride, all the better.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

LostViking said:


> Ah yes...Rule #16
> 
> Velominati › The Rules
> 
> ...


It's only my opinion I apply to myself, I still respect other people's opinion and don't mind if they buy/wear team kits, I'd still ride with them and wouldn't even mention it. Maybe since I have been given kits by teams to wear, I apply that rule more seriously, got to respect the teams I've been in and their support... But like you, what matters is people ride, have fun and enjoy themselves! :thumbsup:


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Dan Gerous said:


> It's only my opinion I apply to myself, I still respect other people's opinion and don't mind if they buy/wear team kits, I'd still ride with them and wouldn't even mention it. Maybe since I have been given kits by teams to wear, I apply that rule more seriously, got to respect the teams I've been in and their support... But like you, what matters is people ride, have fun and enjoy themselves! :thumbsup:


Makes sense. :thumbsup:


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Juzzy004 said:


> Anyone that incorporates florescent colours into a kit should be severely beaten about the head with a rolling pin! Lampre's designer/s have also been smoking too much weed!


Funny. But one has to admit, is does help them stand out in the crowd - sponsors like that. Also makes it easy for us mere mortals to pick em out on TV.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

@Lego - You bring up an intertesting, at least to me, question.
If you come from a smaller country without a huge cycling market - how do you get anything in jerseys or other bike kit that reflects your national pride? (if not the National Champions jersey?).

Americans, Belgians, Italians etc. have no shortage of jerseys out on the market - I've even seen a nice one for Poles - but what if you're from Slovakia or some other less well represented country?
I found some limited editions from Pactimo, but even they can't cover the globe. 

Country Cycling Jerseys - Pactimo

So while a Finn or a Greek might be able to get a replica National Champion's jersey, if their national champ rides for a large pro-team, it would seem that they are otherwise SOL in this regard.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Duggan now on Saxo, so change is a comin'


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

In exstension of this conversation, I found that eCycling has some good National jerseys.
Here's a link:

Bicycle Jerseys | eCyclingStore.com


----------

